# SoftEther Port



## NindyAyuW (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello

Can anyone here create a new port for SoftEther?
I've been using CentOS for this software, but unfortunately my supervisor asks me to use FreeBSD.

Thank you


----------



## xavi (Feb 12, 2015)

NindyAyuW said:


> unfortunately my supervisor asks me to use FreeBSD.



Wish my supervisor would ask me to use FreeBSD!


----------



## diizzy (Feb 14, 2015)

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=188437
//Danne


----------

